

Show HN: NewsDrink (24,733 publications on 1736 topics). Invite Code: HN - metastart
http://www.newsdrink.com

======
metastart
About NewsDrink from the creators!!

NewsDrink is a publication-centric news discovery and aggregation service.
It's one place to subscribe to your favorite news sources and then read your
news on any device.

It is intended more for the non-geek audience who didn't quite figure out RSS
feeds and RSS readers. Right now, our website and all-in-one-email are live.
In a few weeks, our iPad, iPhone, Android and Blackberry apps will be
launched. Your news sources are always saved and synced across all devices.
You can also see what publications your friends on Facebook or Twitter are
reading and add them. You can also import your feeds from Google Reader or via
any opml file.

NewsDrink's emphasis is not just news delivery but also discovery. You can
instantly browse and add 1500+ local & national newspapers, 1000+ magazines,
20,000+ blogs & hundreds of other leading websites curated into 1736 different
topics from knitting to webcomics to indie music to green living. Love the
Pittsburgh Steelers? In less than a minute, browse & subscribe to Steelers'
coverage by the Post-Gazette newspaper, the Steelers.com site, Fox Sports, CBS
Sports, Yahoo Sports, ProFootballWeekly & 30 top blogs!

Use the invite code "HN" to get in. Please share any and all comments -- we
hope you find it useful!

